# Team Xecuter's Gary Bowser ordered to pay $10,000,000 fine in civil case



## Donnie-Burger (Dec 7, 2021)

Ns big Dick.


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2021)

So long Gary Bowser


----------



## Cubuss (Dec 7, 2021)

Nintendo doesnt play around


----------



## djpannda (Dec 7, 2021)

soo do we get a SX update NOW?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 7, 2021)

JUSTICE!!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 7, 2021)

He got sued with Power... _NINTENDO POWER!_


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 7, 2021)

i'm not sure, it seems kinda unfair to burden just the one guy when team xecuter ultimately was more people and all that, including resellers and customers and such.


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 7, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> JUSTICE!!!!


what an ironic thing to say with a signature like yours , or let me guess you want all your consoles to be able to emulate nes and snes, right?

Nintendo is well within it's rights to do this, what i'd like to know is how can there be 2 seperate cases by nintendo, but one federal and one civil for what seems to be the same offense? i'm not that well versed in (american) law but it seems silly


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> i'm not sure, it seems kinda unfair to burden just the one guy when team xecuter ultimately was more people and all that, including resellers and customers and such.


Because he was the shipper. He took care of the logistics etc. He used O-P-A.biz to sell their inventory.


----------



## KlariNoX (Dec 7, 2021)

Fuck nintendo


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 7, 2021)

Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Because he was the shipper. He took care of the logistics etc. He used O-P-A.biz to sell their inventory.


i mean, clearly he's an example case, but it still seems unfair to not scale this by how big a cog a person was and such


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 7, 2021)

That's the amount of 166666 copies of super Mario Odyssey


----------



## zoogie (Dec 7, 2021)

Now @kongsnutz has something to feel lucky about


----------



## SG854 (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks like Bowsers Princess Peach kidnapping days are over


----------



## relauby (Dec 7, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.


He did leave the country, actually. He was extradited from the Dominican Republic I think


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 7, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> what an ironic thing to say with a signature like yours , or let me guess you want all your consoles to be able to emulate nes and snes, right?
> 
> Nintendo is well within it's rights to do this, what i'd like to know is how can there be 2 seperate cases by nintendo, but one federal and one civil for what seems to be the same offense? i'm not that well versed in (american) law but it seems silly


Was not tried for the same thing and at stated Federal and Civil Courts


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 7, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Was not tried for the same thing and at stated Federal and Civil Courts


Alright, but what would've been the problem of making it into one case? As in all complaints / items done in 1 go? Or can some things only be done by federal and other things only by civil?


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2021)

He'll just file for bankruptcy and the fines will disappear.

This was nothing but a "fuck with us and we'll fuck with you" case


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 7, 2021)

relauby said:


> He did leave the country, actually. He was extradited from the Dominican Republic I think


Oh. I'd thought Nintendo would hire him as no normal person has that kind of money laying around.

If they didn't want the Switch to be easily hacked or any future consoles, then this might've been a good solution.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 7, 2021)

absolute bullshit.


----------



## onibaku (Dec 7, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.



Move out perhaps, but not end yourself, never do that over money (or over anything really). There's always a new path waiting in another part of the world


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 7, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.


He'll file for bankruptcy. And pull it out for Harambe.


----------



## XDel (Dec 7, 2021)

Take that little man for meddling in our communistic plans of world ownership, buwaha ha ha ha!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2021)

I honestly don’t think the Big N is seeing any of that money and I am guessing that they are more doing this to send a message to not fuck with them. No company would legit believe this outcome would fully be paid out to them any time soon.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ninty sure as hell went all out as if it's a life and death grudge


----------



## Smiths (Dec 7, 2021)

congrats on the shoutout


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 7, 2021)

His business was pretty similar to that of a drug dealer.  He could make a lot of money fast, but it was pretty risky.  As the saying goes, if you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2021)

He'll be back...


----------



## Godofcheese (Dec 7, 2021)

Big oof
But I guess that's what you get for playing with fire


----------



## weatMod (Dec 7, 2021)

yusuo said:


> He'll just file for bankruptcy and the fines will disappear.
> 
> This was nothing but a "fuck with us and we'll fuck with you" case


Nintendo be like....


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

What I will always use when I ban someone:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

These fines are pocket change in the grand scheme for OPA.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 7, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Oh. I'd thought Nintendo would hire him as no normal person has that kind of money laying around.
> 
> If they didn't want the Switch to be easily hacked or any future consoles, then this might've been a good solution.


Gary is not a "hacker" he was just head of the marketing department

he was nobody really and this is just ridiculous    he did not even benefit  much from this I bet

 Max Louran did

  he(Gary) was just a low level employee 

it's like going after a mob bosses secretary

Nintendo is just being retarded   and the  US court system is as retarded as it is corrupt


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 7, 2021)

he'll have to borrow the money off mario he has all the moniez


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh no, someone who did something illegal got caught...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hey Gary, bit of advice.
Move yourself over to the border, travel south to Mexico, then get a plane to Russia or China where this shit doesn't matter.


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 7, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.


Fk ending ones self over Nintendo.

I'll barely, if ever buy their stuff again since the online fee became a thing, Mario kart should at least be exempt from the charge. I hope Nintendo games end up on Xbox & PS like sega to be honest.

Some moron: "you'll be waiting a long time then"


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 7, 2021)

Me: How could it get worse?

Nintendo: *laughing hysterically*


----------



## MrVtR (Dec 7, 2021)

I guess now TX is dead


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 7, 2021)

MrVtR said:


> I guess now TX is dead



Hard to believe.
They might be going underground for a while, until the whole situation eases up, but Gary was far from being the main person in charge of the TX operation.
The actual ones with the technical knowledge are still out there, and if money is involved, and they can work it out in a country that gives no shit about the corporate bullshit that is Japan and US, they might attempt it later at some point.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 7, 2021)

relauby said:


> and ordering a permanent injunction against him from reactivating the Team Xecuter website or utilizing the SX OS, Gateway3DS, or similar brands in any way.


Oh no, I guess my Gateway 3DS isn't getting anymore updates.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hard to believe.
> They might be going underground for a while, until the whole situation eases up, but Gary was far from being the main person in charge of the TX operation.
> The actual ones with the technical knowledge are still out there, and if money is involved, and they can work it out in a country that gives no shit about the corporate bullshit that is Japan and US, they might attempt it later at some point.


Honestly the "TX" brand is dead. But something else will most likely pop up.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 7, 2021)

It's funny how these American courts always think their judgements are binding worldwide.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 7, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> I'll barely, if ever buy their stuff again since the online fee became a thing, Mario kart should at least be exempt from the charge. I hope Nintendo games end up on Xbox & PS like sega to be honest.


you'll be waiting a long time then


----------



## weatMod (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Honestly the "TX" brand is dead. But something else will most likely pop up.


does this mean we will have to pay again for a whole new license for our existing hardware

or will the new rebranded thing be back compatible in terms of "updates"


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2021)

Should've gone to a country without an extradition policy, like Belize or the Cayman Islands 

I would assume...


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

weatMod said:


> does this mean we will have to pay again for a whole new license for or existing hardware
> 
> or will the new rebranded thing be back compatible in terms of "updates"


I honestly think it's dead. I suspect HWkey is them, but who knows. Most likely it won't be a new SXOS but just hardware if so.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 7, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hard to believe.
> They might be going underground for a while, until the whole situation eases up, but Gary was far from being the main person in charge of the TX operation.
> The actual ones with the technical knowledge are still out there, and if money is involved, and they can work it out in a country that gives no shit about the corporate bullshit that is Japan and US, they might attempt it later at some point.


TX is dead. They'll reappear under a different name with a new product just like they have been doing all this time. But the TX name and their products are dead.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Should've gone to a country without an extradition policy, like Belize or the Cayman Islands
> 
> I would assume...


Neither did the Dominican Republic until 2015.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Neither did the Dominican Republic until 2015.



10 million is BS. How the hell is going to pay that? Nintendo is being way too litigious as usual. I feel no remorse for downloading their ROMs, not gonna lie.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 7, 2021)

Me: (Plugs in my sxos dongle to boot up hekate) eh whatever Nintendo


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> 10 million is BS. How the hell is going to pay that? Nintendo is being way too litigious as usual. I feel no remorse for downloading their ROMs, not gonna lie.


No company expect a person to repay that. It's a deterrent others to try the same


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> 10 million is BS. How the hell is going to pay that? Nintendo is being way too litigious as usual. I feel no remorse for downloading their ROMs, not gonna lie.


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. I get the frustration, but he should have known what he was getting himself into.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. I get the frustration, but he should have known what he was getting himself into.


Well it's not his first rodeo with the feds


----------



## DbGt (Dec 7, 2021)

And what happened with the other 2 person's that were caught?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Well it's not his first rodeo with the feds


Won't be his last.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 7, 2021)

This is another loss for the hacking world of consoles. I have used a few TX products over decades on different consoles.

Being good or bad for the open source hacking world it's always a loss with/without stolen exploits or whatever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2021)

This is why permanent CFW should've been priority for the Switch.


----------



## Lazyboss (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd rather become an international criminal than pay that ridiculous amount to those people, American's law is so stupid.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Honestly the "TX" brand is dead. But something else will most likely pop up.





The Real Jdbye said:


> TX is dead. They'll reappear under a different name with a new product just like they have been doing all this time. But the TX name and their products are dead.



Oh for sure, that's more or less what I wanted to say.
TX as brand sure might be over, but that hasn't stopped them to reappear under a different brand, like they did back in the Xbox 360 and Gateway days.
It's just a matter of time.


----------



## darky2003 (Dec 7, 2021)

lets hope he has some bitcoins to sell


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> This is why permanent CFW should've been priority for the Switch.


I'm sure something will turn up once the Switch is considered EOL.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> This is why permanent CFW should've been priority for the Switch.


I bet someone is sitting on an exploit. I mean.. People are fixated on certain things being unattainable. However, people swore the Wii Mini wouldn't be hacked. That didn't last.


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 7, 2021)

Damn he got fucked, but he deserves, although I think this is shitty.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 7, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> what an ironic thing to say with a signature like yours , or let me guess you want all your consoles to be able to emulate nes and snes, right?
> 
> Nintendo is well within it's rights to do this, what i'd like to know is how can there be 2 seperate cases by nintendo, but one federal and one civil for what seems to be the same offense? i'm not that well versed in (american) law but it seems silly


It's because the United States of America (NOT AMERICA) legislature have two different set of court: Penal, when a offense is against "The People" (the state, represented by the government) and the Civil, when a offense is against a person (legally or natural one).  so Gary was accused about breaking the law of state and separately make a damage against Nintendo as corporate.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2021)

again a meaningless fine he'll just declare bankruptsy and won't owe nintendo anything classic case then again 

*Exceptions to Discharge*​
Certain types of debt can't be discharged in bankruptcy. If a creditor obtains a judgment against you for a nondischargeable obligation, filing for bankruptcy will not discharge that judgment. Some of the most common types of nondischargeable judgments include those related to or arising out of:



domestic support obligations such as child support and alimony
*criminal penalties, fines, and restitution*
certain taxes
student loans
debts acquired by fraud, misrepresentation, or false pretenses
willful and malicious injury caused by the debtor, and
death or injury caused by the debtor's drunk driving.
https://www.alllaw.com/articles/nolo/bankruptcy/lawsuit-judgments-discharged.html


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude will just declare bankruptcy and he'll be home free,as concerns the civil suit fine that is, coz he will still be in jail for the criminal bit.


----------



## MorningBlunt (Dec 7, 2021)

PZT said:


> So long Gary Bowser


Quality.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Nintendo is wealthy. Why bother with more money ?! My gosh. Nintendo is so greedy for more!


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 7, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.





relauby said:


> He did leave the country, actually. He was extradited from the Dominican Republic I think


Yeah he was (illegally) extradited from the Dominican republic. He was supposed to be held there for 24 hours but was in the US within 4 hours of being arrested. As for the money, I'm almost sure that Gary doesn't have that much. You'll see an update regarding an SX product soon. Interestingly in the Exhibit A document they say no one from TX is allowed to traffic in SX Tools which was a scrapped SX Product but has no mention of the apps which were salvaged from the idea and actually released. GG Nintendo you fucking mongs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I bet someone is sitting on an exploit. I mean.. People are fixated on certain things being unattainable. However, people swore the Wii Mini wouldn't be hacked. That didn't last.



Well, it's been almost five years since Switch was released, not holding my breath. I've given up on that happening long ago.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, it's been almost five years since Switch was released, not holding my breath. I've given up on that happening long ago.


Like I said. I bet they're sitting on one, if not some. Either waiting for them to be patched, or as someone else said.. Waiting for the Switch's EOL.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Like I said. I bet they're sitting on one, if not some. Either waiting for them to be patched, or as someone else said.. Waiting for the Switch's EOL.



And yeah, I just lack patience because Nintendo's really milking the Switch.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 7, 2021)

SXOS update when?


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 7, 2021)

Way to ruin someone's life, Nintendo. Damn. lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 7, 2021)

MrVtR said:


> I guess now TX is dead


it's been dead for a year


----------



## GATWYAY3.2 (Dec 7, 2021)

so.... thats a "No" on the next  SX OS update ?


----------



## Blasingame (Dec 7, 2021)

He will file for bankrupcy


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 7, 2021)

At this point, this just cements the notion that not only is it OK to pirate Nintendo, it's now a moral correction to do so.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Dec 7, 2021)

I feel so bad for him...


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

Not sure how a Canadian can declare bankruptcy in the US, but okey


----------



## tpax (Dec 7, 2021)

Nintendo should die in a fucking fire.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 7, 2021)

How would they enforce this worldwide.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Not sure how a Canadian can declare bankruptcy in the US, but okey


which perplexs me even more if he's canadian why push this through the US courts and not canadian court system? their equally if not more tough on piracy same reason why the plainif can pick and choose which state to try n which is an obvious case of favoritism which in my thought is or at least should be ilegal


----------



## zebrone (Dec 7, 2021)

Without Xecuter
How many teams have been left for hacking PS5/OneX ornew Ninty consoles?
No one.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> which perplexs me even more if he's canadian why push this through the US courts and not canadian court system? their equally if not more tough on piracy same reason why the plainif can pick and choose which state to try n which is an obvious case of favoritism which in my thought is or at least should be ilegal


Because the US system is easier to convict someone to stupidity plus they can use the DMCA. And NOA is based in the US.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Won't be his last.


oh i assure you it will be normally being convicted of any computer crime your prohibited from even owning a computer besides for work for life in most cases (I think smartphones also is included in that ban normally, anything with an internet connection)


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2021)

zebrone said:


> Without Xecuter
> How many teams have been left for hacking PS5/OneX ornew Ninty consoles?
> No one.


Thefl0w, Reswitched etc.?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2021)

zebrone said:


> Without Xecuter
> How many teams have been left for hacking PS5/OneX ornew Ninty consoles?
> No one.


Not sure if trolling, or....


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 7, 2021)

Smiths said:


> congrats on the shoutout
> 
> View attachment 288679


They misspelled the site's name! xD


----------



## Zyvyn (Dec 7, 2021)

relauby said:


> View attachment 288670​
> Early last month, Team Xecuter's Gary Bowser pleaded guilty to charges of trafficking in circumvention devices and conspiracy to circumvent technological measures, resulting in a $4.5 million fine, destruction of property relating to Team Xecuter, and possible jail time. That plea deal was for his federal lawsuit, which is separate to the civil case filed against him by Nintendo of America. The final judgement for that suit came down today, hitting him with another $10 million fine, and ordering a permanent injunction against him from reactivating the Team Xecuter website or utilizing the SX OS, Gateway3DS, or similar brands in any way.
> 
> Source


Good. They was not trying to enable Homebrew on the Switch they was straight up stealing other peoples code and selling a method to piracy.


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 7, 2021)

Gary Bowser will be back just watch and see.
He is a very clever man


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 7, 2021)

fuck you Nintendo...seriously they are in right but 10 million of one single person? go fuck up ninty


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> Good. They was not trying to enable Homebrew on the Switch they was straight up stealing other peoples code and selling a method to piracy.


Without what they released though, I wouldn't be able to run retroarch on my mariko switch. They didn't "just steal other people's code". It was a combination of stealing code (which was used to run stolen code in 99% of cases), and releasing an improved fork of it, as well as selling hardware exploits to run that stolen code.

Lets be real, 99% of people who use atmosphere install sigpatches to run pirated games. That's almost (just a little less) as unethical as what SX does. The people who bought SX Core or SX Lite got the license for free with a $60 modchip. Same thing with SX Pro. Believe it or not, there is some work involved in making SXOS, even if it uses atmosphere code as the base, and integrates the code for sigpatches, cheats, installer, etc. The $30 for SXOS license people who don't have SX hardware pay, was not that bad...and those people didn't even have to use SXOS.

There's no honor among thieves.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 7, 2021)

really who are the greedy bastards in this case, i mean he was ordered to pay nintendo 4.5 mil already bu NO they had to take their digusting hands and double dip


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 7, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> what an ironic thing to say with a signature like yours , or let me guess you want all your consoles to be able to emulate nes and snes, right?
> 
> Nintendo is well within it's rights to do this, what i'd like to know is how can there be 2 seperate cases by nintendo, but one federal and one civil for what seems to be the same offense? i'm not that well versed in (american) law but it seems silly


The thing is selling IP is against the law so yes not ironic


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2021)

Poor Nintendo must be so badly hurt from all the piracy that didn't kill Switch sales


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 8, 2021)

Ouch, Fisted by a power glove 

Shame it went this far, They did good things from the OG Xbox to modern day stuff.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2021)

andyhappypants said:


> Ouch, Fisted by a power glove
> 
> Shame it went this far, They did good things from the OG Xbox to modern day stuff.


Apparently the TX of today isn't the same from way back when.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> really who are the greedy bastards in this case, i mean he was ordered to pay nintendo 4.5 mil already bu NO they had to take their digusting hands and double dip


They didn't double dip at all


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Apparently the TX of today isn't the same from way back when.


True


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 8, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> Good. They was not trying to enable Homebrew on the Switch they was straight up stealing other peoples code and selling a method to piracy.


Yeah well with or without stolen code we all lose...

Who knows if someone has working crazy stuff and simply don't release because of how the world is currently going?

Companies paying a lot of money to get their hands on hackers\exploits. Voksi, TX and many others being arrested as a big example, many stop working on cracks\exploits...


----------



## matias3ds (Dec 8, 2021)

So what happends if he cant pay that amount ?
I dont think the guy is that rich


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 8, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hey Gary, bit of advice.
> Move yourself over to the border, travel south to Mexico, then get a plane to Russia or China where this shit doesn't matter.


Wack idea - Nintendo has an official branch in Russia and is in partnership with Tencent in China.


----------



## GaymeZard (Dec 8, 2021)

this is why I paypig for steam only


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 8, 2021)

matias3ds said:


> So what happends if he cant pay that amount ?
> I dont think the guy is that rich


Bankruptcy or wage garnishment, iirc. Basically, he'll either have to auction off most his belongings to write off the fines, or pay a certain amount of cash from his income for the rest of his life, depending on decision.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 8, 2021)

Well...I can't help but wonder if Bowser's "friends" have gotten involved for some payback....
Switch network services, including Switch Online, hit by outage​https://nintendoeverything.com/switch-network-services-including-switch-online-hit-by-outage/


----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2021)

relauby said:


> He did leave the country, actually. He was extradited from the Dominican Republic I think


Well wrong country, he should  moved to Mexico instead, where  murica extradition doesn't exist.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 8, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Well...I can't help but wonder if Bowser's "friends" have gotten involved for some payback....
> Switch network services, including Switch Online, hit by outage​https://nintendoeverything.com/switch-network-services-including-switch-online-hit-by-outage/


The services are back online.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 8, 2021)

Americans can't declare bankruptcy due to debts from crime.
Gary Bower is a Canadian citizen who was tried in America.

Can he or can he not declare bankruptcy?

If he can't then what options does a 50 year old have for his retirement? Rely on family and friends? A secret supply of bitcoins Nintendo and the courts don't know about? Public housing? Crime again?


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

Pipistrele said:


> Wack idea - Nintendo has an official branch in Russia and is in partnership with Tencent in China.


lmao china doesnt care. they give 0 f**ks about copyright laws. if they had a partnership, china wouldnt be selling plagorized nintendo products.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Dec 8, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> what an ironic thing to say with a signature like yours , or let me guess you want all your consoles to be able to emulate nes and snes, right?
> 
> Nintendo is well within it's rights to do this, what i'd like to know is how can there be 2 seperate cases by nintendo, but one federal and one civil for what seems to be the same offense? i'm not that well versed in (american) law but it seems silly


Usually they shouldn't be able to pursue him in civil if there's crominal proceedings going on. Actually if there's punishment in criminal court, there is no need for remedy in civil unless they are claiming damages. Also how can they quantify how much money they lost on account of his software? Then again america is hell and the corporations will always win.

Nintendo fanboys, and apple fanboys and americans generally are psychopathic people, with little or no understanding, insight into these things, and they will jump on the bandwagon for gary bowser being "punished". They will also mostly pirate but that's your standard american for you.

Mind you we brits are no better as we are becoming more and more idiotic like the yanks.

If bowser has any sense he will jettison his assets and claim he is broke to get out of this one. IF he has any sense that is and his assets have not been seized. Knowing him, he would already have stashed his assets or owned them "smartly" so such a thing would not hit him hard.

Nintendo and apple are also some of the most anti-consumer horrific companies but the simple minded always follow the devil dressed as a saint.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Dec 8, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Americans can't declare bankruptcy due to debts from crime.
> Gary Bower is a Canadian citizen who was tried in America.
> 
> Can he or can he not declare bankruptcy?
> ...


If he has no assets, and cannot claim bk what are they going to take from him? nothing. Hope he gives them the finger. He must have a plan which is why he pleaded guilty on advice from his legal team if he has one. I am sure he does. Just get out bowser and continue. Just next time ditch the name executer etc and do what you've done before, be in the background.


----------



## Viri (Dec 8, 2021)

Smiths said:


> congrats on the shoutout
> 
> View attachment 288679


Does this mean if we pm his GBAtemp profile, we're talking to Nintendo?


----------



## linuxares (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> lmao china doesnt care. they give 0 f**ks about copyright laws. if they had a partnership, china wouldnt be selling plagorized nintendo products.


Uhm yes they do. If one of their own are getting screwed. Since Tencent was getting screwed they told the factories that produced the chips etc. to cease operations. That was the first step in this.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Uhm yes they do. If one of their own are getting screwed. Since Tencent was getting screwed they told the factories that produced the chips etc. to cease operations. That was the first step in this.


the hyfly mod chip is being pumped out by chinese factories. where do you think they got the design lol? copied tx's chip and are now selling them with 0 risk bc china doesnt care. hell iphones are made in china yet are also plagiarized there. this is nothing new


----------



## linuxares (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> the hyfly mod chip is being pumped out by chinese factories. where do you think they got the design lol? copied tx's chip and are now selling them with 0 risk bc china doesnt care. hell iphones are made in china yet are also plagiarized there. this is nothing new


They're being produced in Mayalsia.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

linuxares said:


> They're being produced in Mayalsia.


some are. many are shipping from china. even the first leaked hyfly chips were found on chinese message boards.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> the hyfly mod chip is being pumped out by chinese factories. where do you think they got the design lol? copied tx's chip and are now selling them with 0 risk bc china doesnt care. hell iphones are made in china yet are also plagiarized there. this is nothing new


China's iPhone parts the mobo and other parts are authentic Apple parts we sell to China and they take apart and sell just go look at strange parts youtube he spent a good time over there building his own iphones


----------



## linuxares (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> some are. many are shipping from china. even the first hyfly leaked chips were found on chinese message boards.


Sure, but the factory is in Malaysia. Tencent do not accept someone leeching on their territory.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> China's iPhone parts the mobo and other parts are authentic Apple parts we sell to China and they take apart and sell just go look at strange parts youtube he spent a good time over there building his own iphones


i was talking about actual iphone clones. not just parts. same for switch clones, gb clones ect. china has no limits on the plagiarism


----------



## Pasqui (Dec 8, 2021)

they should have released the source code ... that would have been a great backlash


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pasqui said:


> they should have released the source code ... that would have been a great backlash


It was about the money nothing more


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, clearly he's an example case, but it still seems unfair to not scale this by how big a cog a person was and such


So mob leaders shouldn't be legally responsible, because they didn't actually do any of the dirty work?

As far as I can tell, he was controlling the entire operation & made all the money.

If he wasn't, then he should have spoken up during the court case.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2021)

MadonnaProject said:


> he has no assets, and cannot claim bk what are they going to take from him? nothing. Hope he gives them the finger. He must have a plan which is why he pleaded guilty on advice from his legal team if he has one. I am sure he does. Just get out bowser and continue. Just next time ditch the name executer etc and do what you've done before, be in the background


His plan was not going to jail. You're assuming he can't pay the fines, I have no idea how much he's worth.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 8, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> It was about the money nothing more


yeah but if they can no longer  make the money and  Nintendo just cost them  all that money in fines and lawyer fees then why not just release it as a big fuck you to Nintendo

unless they have future plans on reemerging


----------



## weatMod (Dec 8, 2021)

smf said:


> So mob leaders shouldn't be legally responsible, because they didn't actually do any of the dirty work?
> 
> As far as I can tell, he was controlling the entire operation & made all the money.
> 
> If he wasn't, then he should have spoken up during the court case.


he wasn't though. Max was controlling and making all the money 

Gary was just a low level marketing employee


----------



## nemwolf (Dec 8, 2021)

rip


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 8, 2021)

smf said:


> So mob leaders shouldn't be legally responsible, because they didn't actually do any of the dirty work?
> 
> As far as I can tell, he was controlling the entire operation & made all the money.
> 
> If he wasn't, then he should have spoken up during the court case.



clearly that's not what I'm saying.
a mob leader does shoulder a bit more burden than the average thug, but i don't think it would make sense to make him pay for 100% of all the damages the mob would owe either.
also, from what i understand, he was the mail boy.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Dec 8, 2021)

I dont truly know the history of this guy but what happened if anyone is not bored to tell me.
ALso are we supposed to be happy about it?


----------



## Zyvyn (Dec 8, 2021)

guily6669 said:


> Yeah well with or without stolen code we all lose...
> 
> Who knows if someone has working crazy stuff and simply don't release because of how the world is currently going?
> 
> Companies paying a lot of money to get their hands on hackers\exploits. Voksi, TX and many others being arrested as a big example, many stop working on cracks\exploits...


Most the time the only hackers who actually get attacked by the major companies like Nintendo are the people who try to allow piracy specifically or try to make profit off of the mod.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Dec 9, 2021)

KlariNoX said:


> Fuck nintendo


hell yeah


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow 14mil, thing is its like nintendo are slapping one guy for the full whack or are they going after max for the same amount and then cheng (if they ever get to extradite him).٪/


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> Most the time the only hackers who actually get attacked by the major companies like Nintendo are the people who try to allow piracy specifically or try to make profit off of the mod.


Regardless if someone makes a product of it.

All exploits, mods, hacks always lead to piracy, how its one of the first things to come from it.

Regardless if you pay for it or not, they all allow piracy, thats exactly why everyone is here and following and using atmos.

You all hate sxos simply because your not only too cheap to buy your games, you now hate it because you have a free option to play free games.

And folk can try sugar coat shit all they like, too old and seen it all for before, as soon as a free option comes out, little ones will slate the hackers that found the exploit and why not risk your bollocks on the line and try make money out of it.

End of the day as proven here, they take a massive risk by sharing their work, just so cheap skates dont have to buy their games.

Then we see the same n00bs slate hackers for not finding anything new for the unhackable consoles or beg practically day one when next gen consoles come out, wanting a jailbreak... God when these n00bs keep using this term annoys me, there is no such thing as jailbreak and hasnt been since the ps3.

But yea, we even had one newbie on here, signed up and litrally slated all the hackers for not been able to find a working exploit for the new switch models to let them play backups, then followed up with he will wait for talented hackers that know what they're doing.

Everyone can slate sx all they like, for this very brief moment, they remain the only ones to have brought you a working exploit for the new switch consoles, which yet remains future proof as it cant be blocked until nintendo revise the hardware again.

Hmmmm its this crap that makes them thing stfu we owe you fuck all, while we take the risk of been caught.

Even if its a free service, ill be surprised if those behind atmos isn't going to be next in nintendos sights.

I say ill show my respects to Gary, he and xcuter did us all good for many years, I really feel sorry for the very harsh punishment nintendo have slapped him with, I feel for max if and when he gets his punishment and same for cheng if they catch him.

But I do think 14million on one person is fucking harsh, seems like Gary is taking the punishment for the entire crew of xcuter and dont like the fact nintendo was able to bring other consoles into the hearing that had fuck all to do with nintendo, so why and how should they profit claiming damages, if sony or ms wanted to, then they should take this up, if not, then it should be dismissed.

But hey ho, nintendo focus more on finding who they can sue in courts than they do focusing on making decent fucking consoles that are old cheap crap and making new games rather than recycling the same crap all of the time.

Dont get me wrong, if your a fan and you love playing the same shit, they sure, thats your thing.

But to say since they launched, they just get lazier as they know they have the loyal fan base.

Notice over time how gaming and games have changed, yet nintendo dont, well, not until they release a new console to get old ports of the third party games they always lack first time round.

And we all know the real reason behind releasing inferior hardware with gimmicks, not only is it cheaper for them and have a higher profit return if it doesn't flop like the wii u, and yea sorry nintendo, we gamers are not as stupid as you think and blamed the failure on us gamers not knowing it was a new console and you thought we thought it was a wii addon, you failed because we have been there and done that with the ps3/360, you just wanted to try steal a slice of the tablet market.

But in releasing inferior hardware you restrict and limit these third parties from releasing their new aaa titles and limit them to porting its old titles thus leaving the market open to your games.

We have seen this over and over and to keep lying and promising better third party support is getting boring now.

Anyway Gary, thank you for the service you and tx have provided us gamers and homebrew community for all these years.

Unfortunately I think this is the end of the road, unless future consoles are able to have people put their necks on the line releasing free exploits, we wont be seeing anyone else releasing anything anymore.

Nintendo have pretty much put an end to this scene now and confident no one else will fill the void or risk Nintendo hunting them down if they did, fear now is how long will atmos and its github remain before they target them.

Maybe nintendo should follow the likes of Microsoft and let gamers have the option to enable homebrew, as proven, gamers respected this and are happy with been able to use the service for "homebrew" that hasn't then lead to piracy..... tho apparently something was in the works coming from tx.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 9, 2021)

Spider_Man said:


> Wow 14mil, thing is its like nintendo are slapping one guy for the full whack or are they going after max for the same amount and then cheng (if they ever get to extradite him).٪/




Of course not ,don't be silly they know they can't get to Max  and Chen

they also know they will not see even a fraction of that money if any at all

this is just to make a spectacle and an example of  Gary


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 9, 2021)

weatMod said:


> Of course not ,don't be silly they know they can't get to Max  and Chen
> 
> they also know they will not see even a fraction of that money if any at all
> 
> this is just to make a spectacle and an example of  Gary


Maybe you missed it, but they managed to get max too, the only one remaining is cheng.

If its agreed then all and any assets will be recovered to pay off the debt, I dont think in a situation like this you can get away with, ohh I can't pay it and the system be like, hmmm ok, off you go.

I really think wow 14million, I get what they do is wrong in a sense, but 14million really?

Nintendo love to boast about lost sales when in reality they ensure its consoles are limited to what they want it to have.

As long as they can keep recycling its same shit with very little difference, then thats all they care about and to be fair, while loads will pirate, you cant put all the blame on one person when we have atmos too.

And if sxos didn't exist, would its games be that impact really considering nintendo havent really supported the switch with anything new.

Its mainly old ports of games I already own, or if it don't and wanted to, could buy for far less, or if I dont then there's a reason why I didn't want to buy it first time round.

But loyal nintendo fans love to defend and either use the excuse of not getting chance to play it first time round...... which is highly unlikely for a nintendo fan, its 99% likely they will go out and buy Nintendo titles when it launches, but ignore fact if they didn't they could buy it for less on the console they already own.

Or they'll use the excuse of been portible, yet I still have not seen one person playing a switch on a bus or train, so that argument to me is like back when they used to be on the graphic wagon stating the snes, n64, cube had better graphics.

Then came the wii, nope graphics isnt the argument now, its fun gameplay..... what was fun using a crappy infra red remote that guessed your location and didn't replicate you actions, it was basically a normal controller, pressing buttons while pointing at a screen.

It lacked games, was littered with shovel ware repetitive titles, but they then briefly jumped back on it when wii u came out.

Comparing wii u versions of ps3 games and back on the graphic band wagon..... well no shit, surely a new console vs one that came out over 10 years ago, so it should look better.

But soon off it, then comes the switch and again off the graphic wagon and now its portability.

Cant wait to hear the excuse when the switch replaces the 3ds, tho nintendo said its not a replacement, as we all know nintendo need a new console to compete and keep on the playing field as devs push more towards next gen hardware and the switch gets ignored further more.

And whats the odds it will be a subpar ps4/xbx1 that will finally get the titles they lacked yet again, nintendo will again promise better third party support.

And watch it get all these old games again ported and it will get the odd few new titles that can be dumbed down to run, but as the devs push forward, the console will be ignored.

Its not like it hasnt happened evertime since the n64.


----------



## Joom (Dec 9, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hey Gary, bit of advice.
> Move yourself over to the border, travel south to Mexico, then get a plane to Russia or China where this shit doesn't matter.


Russia is working on firewalling off the rest of the internet from the country. They just blocked TOR, and are sniping down VPNs so that they can run a 100% state controlled internet. Would be a hard place to conduct business out of.


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 9, 2021)

Either way it was awesome while it lasted and i got WAY more then the $60 i paid for my TX mod chip.
My $60 investment has paid for itself 10 fold.
As for the guys arrested i really do hope they get through this mess safe and sound.
Once released they will be living like kings.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 9, 2021)

>Gary Bowser ordered to gay

I'm glad I've just misread that.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 9, 2021)

relauby said:


> He did leave the country, actually. He was extradited from the Dominican Republic I think


The stupidass should have just stayed put where they couldn't get him then. Like, how stupid was he? Especially to not remain anonymous? I couldn't imagine ever using my real name online, especially running a crime syndicate like he was.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 9, 2021)

Reploid said:


> >Gary Bowser ordered to gay
> 
> I'm glad I've just misread that.


He'll have plenty of gay in prison.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 9, 2021)

Please come back TX


----------



## Jayro (Dec 9, 2021)

spoggi said:


> Please come back TX


I know, right? I paid for this product and support for it should last for the duration of the product it was intended. Same shit happened to Gateway/Stargate when Luma prevailed.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I know, right? I paid for this product and support for it should last for the duration of the product it was intended. Same shit happened to Gateway/Stargate when Luma prevailed.


Yeah let us have updates

Hopefully SXCORE will be compatible with AMS in the future without errors


----------



## Jayro (Dec 9, 2021)

Unless Gary was the software guy, then I don't see why updates wouldn't still keep rolling out, business as usual.


----------



## spoggi (Dec 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Unless Gary was the software guy, then I don't see why updates wouldn't still keep rolling out, business as usual.


Let's hope so


----------



## smf (Dec 9, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> also, from what i understand, he was the mail boy.


You can run the organisation and also handle logistics.

If he was truly just a small player, then his defense would have put that forward.


----------



## smf (Dec 9, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> Or can some things only be done by federal and other things only by civil?


Separate courts & procedures for civil and federal cases.

It would be like going on judge judy because you murdered someone.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 9, 2021)

Joom said:


> Russia is working on firewalling off the rest of the internet from the country. They just blocked TOR, and are sniping down VPNs so that they can run a 100% state controlled internet. Would be a hard place to conduct business out of.


They haven't blocked TOR - just the main site (for some RKN-related bullshittery), with software and mirrors still working fine. Same for most VPNs - it's a bit more inconvenient to access them, but they run perfectly well, including seemingly "restricted" ones.

That aside, our government _does_ try to put some control on the internet, but Russian infrastructure and financing systems as a whole are still way too reliant on worldwide web, so it'll likely be years and decades until the actual China-like model may be implemented. The much bigger problem is that Nintendo of Russia also exists and clamps down on piracy products quite strictly, so it's not exactly a free pass on bootlegging shenanigans in the first place.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 9, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> Lol, 10 mil. how is he supposed to pay for that?
> I would have probably just moved out of the country or end myself.


Lawsuits just go on your credit report if you don't pay. Not like you go to prison or anything. I mean a $10 million collections will destroy your credit for a lifetime, but still not worth ending your life over. 

Anyway, kinda shitty how rooting Android phones or jailbreaking Apple products get DMCA exemptions, but modding game consoles aren't afforded the same treatment, when they all are done for the same purpose.


----------



## djluiluv (Dec 10, 2021)

Does that mean I can order a Team Executor SX Core Mod Chip directly from Nintendo now? They look pretty neat...j/k


----------



## smf (Dec 10, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> Anyway, kinda shitty how rooting Android phones or jailbreaking Apple products get DMCA exemptions, but modding game consoles aren't afforded the same treatment, when they all are done for the same purpose.



Phones specifically are allowed because rooting is often necessary to unlock the handset to use with a sim from a different carrier, I think it was a move to try to just make them stop locking them. 

Games consoles don't have sim cards.


----------



## CrisMod (Dec 11, 2021)

Wait, because I saw people happy about but I think someone miss understood.....

From my understanding this poor guy was fined for the total of 14.500.000 USD (in two different cases section) and I don't know even if he can afford such thing....but in the end, he can re-open the site where he was selling the Xecuter hardware where he is condemned. So, yes, he got this permission, but I don't think that he can work again on this hardware project to resell again, if he risk the same condemned for the selling hardware. It's like the site it's your but you cannot sell the hardware (at least to pay such big amount of money). I don't know , how the people can be even happy for him in this case....


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah screw N, they're bad... I hate them.... (now where's my dam Nintendo minute, I can't wait to [give them cash] buy my fav game...)


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 16, 2021)

Nintendo is dumb, most people are now pirating Switch games on PC. 

Yuzu has reached a state where even a low end computer can play Switch games properly. Now you can even upscaled it to 4K if you have a good PC and many games can be mod to run 60fps. It even supports the Joycons when bluetoothed to the PC.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 16, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> Nintendo is dumb, most people are now pirating Switch games on PC.
> 
> Yuzu has reached a state where even a low end computer can play Switch games properly.


Person on a low end computer here, No.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 17, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Person on a low end computer here, No.



How low end is your computer? Intel Celeron 266mhz with Nvidia Riva TNT?

My old laptop with MX250 gpu can run all the games with the latest Yuzu. You need mods to disable resolution scaling of the Switch games to get them running properly.


----------



## drewby (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't know if anyone noticed it, but on page 4 of the source, it literally says "GBATemp" as one of the social media websites.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 17, 2021)

drewby said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed it, but on page 4 of the source, it literally says "GBATemp" as one of the social media websites.


We just didn't care yea we noticed


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 17, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> How low end is your computer? Intel Celeron 266mhz with Nvidia Riva TNT?
> 
> My old laptop with MX250 gpu can run all the games with the latest Yuzu. You need mods to disable resolution scaling of the Switch games to get them running properly.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 17, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 290113



Yes, sorry - that's beyond low end. You should get a new PC.


----------



## smf (Dec 19, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> Nintendo is dumb, most people are now pirating Switch games on PC.


"most people"? I think you'll find that most people are playing switch games they bought. A lot of people still play on a switch using atmosphere.

I do wonder why nintendo haven't taken dmca action against yuzu though.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 19, 2021)

smf said:


> "most people"? I think you'll find that most people are playing switch games they bought. A lot of people still play on a switch using atmosphere.
> 
> I do wonder why nintendo haven't taken dmca action against yuzu though.


Because they can't. If they could they'd do it. But Yuzu itself is completely legal.


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 19, 2021)

CHRIST


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 20, 2021)

smf said:


> "most people"? I think you'll find that most people are playing switch games they bought. A lot of people still play on a switch using atmosphere.
> 
> I do wonder why nintendo haven't taken dmca action against yuzu though.



That's the irony isn't it, at least Xecuter is helping Nintendo sell some Switch hardware. With Yuzu you don't need to pay Nintendo a cent to play their games - what's more you can do 4K upscale and 60fps mod, it's like having  a Switch Pro.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2021)

smf said:


> "most people"? I think you'll find that most people are playing switch games they bought. A lot of people still play on a switch using atmosphere.
> 
> I do wonder why nintendo haven't taken dmca action against yuzu though.



Can't do shit against emulators. SCOTUS ruled them as legal, good luck trying to have them refute that.


----------



## smf (Dec 21, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't do shit against emulators. SCOTUS ruled them as legal, good luck trying to have them refute that.



None of the ruling was related to DMCA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Computer_Entertainment,_Inc._v._Connectix_Corp.

emulation is legal, breaking DMCA or violating patents to get emulation working is not legal.

The DeCSS situation is more relevant, that emulates a DVD player.


----------



## smf (Dec 21, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Because they can't. If they could they'd do it. But Yuzu itself is completely legal.


They haven't done anything about stopping people using atmosphere and the signature patches here, so their lack of action should not be seen as proof that Yuzu is legal. 

Decrypting switch games is a DMCA violation, the same as SX.  It's unlikely they'd be able to get a court to award them huge damages because Yuzu is free.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2021)

smf said:


> None of the ruling was related to DMCA
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Computer_Entertainment,_Inc._v._Connectix_Corp.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you secretly want them to shut down emulators.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 21, 2021)

smf said:


> They haven't done anything about stopping people using atmosphere and the signature patches here, so their lack of action should not be seen as proof that Yuzu is legal.
> 
> Decrypting switch games is a DMCA violation, the same as SX.  It's unlikely they'd be able to get a court to award them huge damages because Yuzu is free.


Only reason ScrubTendo hasn't done anything to Atmosphere or Emulation is b/c they don't hold piracy codes. Sigpatches are files shared anonymously over the net for free and not being profited in any way. TX got fucked b/c they were caught trafficking their devices promoting piracy along with it. The greed of Switch-lite chips is what really shot them in the foot.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 21, 2021)

smf said:


> They haven't done anything about stopping people using atmosphere and the signature patches here, so their lack of action should not be seen as proof that Yuzu is legal.
> 
> Decrypting switch games is a DMCA violation, the same as SX.  It's unlikely they'd be able to get a court to award them huge damages because Yuzu is free.


Yuzu does not decrypt switch games. The roms are a completely separate issue.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 22, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Only reason ScrubTendo hasn't done anything to Atmosphere or Emulation is b/c they don't hold piracy codes. Sigpatches are files shared anonymously over the net for free and not being profited in any way. TX got fucked b/c they were caught trafficking their devices promoting piracy along with it. The greed of Switch-lite chips is what really shot them in the foot.



Because no one went after them, TX became arrogant and greedy. They even plotted a subscription plan for their users to access all the Switch roms - that is what triggered their downfall.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 22, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> Because no one went after them, TX became arrogant and greedy. They even plotted a subscription plan for their users to access all the Switch roms - that is what triggered their downfall


That sounds like a rumor. I never heard about  them planning a rom subscription and thats not what Nintendo went after. Personally they would have never made much money for that considering we already get pirated games free on the net.


----------



## smf (Dec 22, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Yuzu does not decrypt switch games. The roms are a completely separate issue.



I respectfully disagree....

https://yuzu-emu.org/help/quickstart/#dumping-prodkeys-and-titlekeys

_We will now dump your prod.keys and title.keys for decryption of your game files._
...
_6j. Navigate to your SD card drive and copy both prod.keys and title.keys to the %YUZU_DIR%/keys directory._


Whether you agree with the DMCA or not, Yuzu clearly violates it.



MasterJ360 said:


> Only reason ScrubTendo hasn't done anything to Atmosphere or Emulation is b/c they don't hold piracy codes. Sigpatches are files shared anonymously over the net for free and not being profited in any way.


Profit is irrelevant to DMCA, though it might not be practical to go after people sharing them for free. However they could go after gbatemp for allowing them to be shared, which they clearly are aware of.

Atmosphere does violate the DMCA by circumventing access controls which allows it to replace parts of the OS, so they do have an avenue to stopping it. Courts in the US have been quite clear that they are against any kind of software modification for games consoles, even if there is some legitimate reasons (they've recently allowed it for replacing paired optical drives https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...repair-for-video-game-console-optical-drives/ but the switch has no optical drive...). SciresM disassembling nintendo's code and then writing his own version is also a long established copyright nightmare.

Yuzu contains code to decrypt games, which legally would be a problem if they ended up in court.

You better hope that Nintendo don't care.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 22, 2021)

smf said:


> I respectfully disagree....
> 
> https://yuzu-emu.org/help/quickstart/#dumping-prodkeys-and-titlekeys
> 
> ...


The guide might include a guide on how to back it up, sure. But it doesn't include the file itself, and neither does Yuzu. Worst thing they could do is maybe take down that page.


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> The guide might include a guide on how to back it up, sure. But it doesn't include the file itself, and neither does Yuzu. Worst thing they could do is maybe take down that page.


Yuzu does not have to include the key for it to be violating the DMCA. Just describing how to use the key once you have it is enough, which includes the source code and binary of Yuzu.

So the worst they could do is sue the authors of Yuzu. Whether they do is another matter, but Yuzu and SX OS are in the same legal position.

MPAA already won in the supreme court against DeCSS which is similar to Yuzu.

After DeCSS, do you really think the courts would take millions off of TX and then look at Yuzu and think that it was ok?


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Dec 25, 2021)

smf said:


> I respectfully disagree....
> 
> https://yuzu-emu.org/help/quickstart/#dumping-prodkeys-and-titlekeys
> 
> ...



Since UltraHLE during the N64 generation 20 years ago, Nintendo's consoles had been actively emulated and pirated on PC. Dolphin for GC/Wii, CEMU for Wii U and Citra for 3DS are currently still active besides Yuzu. Nintendo never went after them in the past, I don't why they will do it now.


----------



## smf (Dec 26, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> Since UltraHLE during the N64 generation 20 years ago, Nintendo's consoles had been actively emulated and pirated on PC. Dolphin for GC/Wii, CEMU for Wii U and Citra for 3DS are currently still active besides Yuzu. Nintendo never went after them in the past, I don't why they will do it now.


N64 and Gamecube would not be covered by DMCA.

But why Nintendo chose not to go after those emulators is up to Nintendo, not whether the emulators break the law or not.

They don't see to have gone after any of the free Wii piracy products either, limiting themselves to commercial products.
Probably because there is money to go after.

Some of the patreon supported emulators make a ton of money out of piracy though.


----------

